# 2014 Pirate Haunt



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi haunters,

I opend my yard last night and got about 12 visitors and I am happy with it.










Here is a link to more pictures and 2 video's, I will try to make some night pictures later on.


----------



## sander287 (Aug 12, 2014)

love the skeleton


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice set up, and your mermaid is definitely the star attraction


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice set up! Also Love the Mermaid, she turned out Great


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

PIRATES! Gotta love pirates.


----------

